# Utonagan, Wolfound and Labrador or the 3 Amigos



## Littlelab (Jul 21, 2008)

Tara IWH (9mths) Jack (7yrs)









Tara, Jack and Maia (Utonagan)









Tara Banana









Maia


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow what beautiful dogs  x thank you for sharing the pictures


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh they are all gorgeous oh the iwh is so sweet all legs is it yours ?? a new one 
ive always wanted one


----------



## Littlelab (Jul 21, 2008)

carol said:


> oh they are all gorgeous oh the iwh is so sweet all legs is it yours ?? a new one
> ive always wanted one


Yep, Tara came to live with us in November at 10 weeks old, she was a pup from an accidental mating and someone who I know through rescue was asked if she could find homes for the pups.

Tara is very special, as sadly she has a very rare genetic condition which means part of her intestine doesn't work properly, but that doesn't stop her from being a complete 'loon' .

She was so tiny when she cameto live with us:laugh:










13 weeks old


----------



## Littlelab (Jul 21, 2008)

Maia and a toy before Tara destroyed it!


----------



## Littlelab (Jul 21, 2008)

And this photo I just love, taken at Brancaster beach in May


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

she is sweet  she's doing really well by the looks of it, 
i was amazed when i was looking into the breed how many illness they can have think its the most ive ever seen in 1 list.
but maybe one day i'll have one


----------



## Littlelab (Jul 21, 2008)

carol said:


> she is sweet  she's doing really well by the looks of it,
> i was amazed when i was looking into the breed how many illness they can have think its the most ive ever seen in 1 list.
> but maybe one day i'll have one


Sadly that's true and they are known as the 'hearbreak breed' as their lifespan is so short compared to other breeds


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Bonnie looking dogs!!  x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Truly beautiful dogs.
I love the pic of the 3 of them running along the beach.

When I was a little girl I wanted an IWH and a mini wire haired daschund, I think there may of been a pedigree chum add with the 2 breeds running across a green together.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Maia is gorgeous. Never heard or seen her breed before.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Those are gorgeous dogs I love Irish Wolfhounds I've always wanted one. I'd need a lot more room first though.


----------

